# string jig plans



## 35tb (Dec 5, 2007)

im looking for a plane to make one any help thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

35tb said:


> im looking for a plane to make one any help thanks




http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=226965&referrerid=22477


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

N&B, thats the bow press link.

I know there are few pages with sting jigs. Use the search forum button up top.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Dodgedude said:


> N&B, thats the bow press link.
> 
> I know there are few pages with sting jigs. Use the search forum button up top.


oops.



For a string jig,
get a length of unistrut channel.

For the jig arms,
the Jurassic arms are a good piece.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sho...=7852&osCsid=5c5080b59833dd8f25e75e33b63df3b9


You will want to purchase some unistrut nuts
to match the bolt size on the Jurassic arms.




Then,
you will want the Yellowstone micro-stretcher.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sho...=2197&osCsid=5c5080b59833dd8f25e75e33b63df3b9

Basically, the micro-stretcher is a pair of heavy duty angle brackets.

A threaded hook bolt goes on each bracket.
One bolt is locked into place with some washers and jam nuts.

Other bolt has a huge cast iron through handle,
so you can tighten and stretch the string bundle.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

This is a picture of the string jig by bdca.

Here is a picture of the unistrut
and the Jurassic string jig arms and posts.


The stretcher in the picture is home made from hardware store parts.

The Yellowstone stretcher is similar, but much more heavy duty.


----------



## 35tb (Dec 5, 2007)

thank guys but i want to build the whole thing. no buying thing premade. all home made.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

35tb said:


> thank guys but i want to build the whole thing. no buying thing premade. all home made.



The pictures can give you ideas.

Most recurve strings are 4-inches shorter than the bow.
68-inch recurve bow will use a 64 inch recurve string, approximately.


The key is the arms and posts.
If you have a metal lathe, then you can make some posts.


I don't have any metal cutting tools,
so I made my jig arms from 1x and 2x lumber.

My posts are some 3/8th - inch diameter bolts.

I have built 4-post designs
and I am currently using a 3-post design.



If you don't want to use the unistrut channel,
I suppose you could use a 2x4 piece of lumber
and drill holes every 1-inch
or
you could fabricate a wooden channel to simulate the unistrut channel.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Here is a plan for a string jig.

http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/jig/NewJig.htm


----------



## 35tb (Dec 5, 2007)

thank ill read to see what is up


----------



## SDLAW (Aug 28, 2006)

This thread has a wide variety of jig ideas.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=464240&highlight=string+jigs


----------

